# My 4 Border Collies



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I just love Border Collies, lovely dogs, lovely pics, Thank you!


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall (May 4, 2013)

Stunning dogs! Look so well cared for. Should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful dogs - they always look so happy and healthy! I love the two with pricked ears - I know tipped ears are supposed to be the ultimate in border collies, but I think pricked ears are the best. Of our four only Evie has pricked ears.


----------



## Gertbigone (Dec 28, 2012)

Lovely photos of very stunning dogs:001_wub:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I always love looking at pictures of your dogs. They are stunning, all of them..


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful dog, my favourite breed!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

What can I say?

Obviously the best breed in the world but im a bit biased...


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Amazing photo's of some really stunning looking dogs :001_smile:


----------



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

LOVE those dilutes! Seriously stunning.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful! You have twice as much collie as me, not fair!

I'm another one who quite likes pricked ears, love my Scout and his oversized triangles!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I do love prick ears, I've had 3 with prick ears now, but I do like tipped ears too, the only ear carriage I don't like on Border Collies is like lab ears.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

How did you get all 4 to stand still long enough to take a photo, our 3 are bad enough


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I took 3 pics of them standing, here's another.


----------

